# Here's Otis!



## Mother Sunshine (Sep 22, 2016)

He's so laid back and chill....except for when he's in his crate, but he's getting there.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Otis is a cute little fella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Otis is a cute little guy. 
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Otis is a cutie  Hide tiny treats in his crate when he isn't looking so that any time he steps foot in there he finds something from the treat fairy  try to set him up for success by making sure he's good and tired when you put him in and consider giving him a special chew bone (bully stick ) or chew toy (frozen stuffed kong) that he only gets when he's in his crate. Have fun!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ah, so cute!


----------



## SkylarMum (Sep 10, 2015)

what a cutie pie


----------



## Mother Sunshine (Sep 22, 2016)

nolefan said:


> Otis is a cutie  Hide tiny treats in his crate when he isn't looking so that any time he steps foot in there he finds something from the treat fairy  try to set him up for success by making sure he's good and tired when you put him in and consider giving him a special chew bone (bully stick ) or chew toy (frozen stuffed kong) that he only gets when he's in his crate. Have fun!!!


Thanks for the ideas! We have a Kong that he only gets when he's in his crate. Love your idea about the treat fairy especially. He's doing much better today (day 3).🎉


----------

